# A few gouache pieces



## LGM (Oct 12, 2020)

Not sure if gouache paintings go here, but being opaque water colour I guess it's OK.
These are two small studies of my wife on arches cold pressed watercolour paper ( please excuse my Aussie spelling of colour ) 30cm x 20cm. Winsor Newton and Art Scectrum paint.
The sleeping one is her 25 years ago and the other is her now trying on a dress and doing some serious contemplating. She certainly is a wonderful muse.


----------

